# Around Al Hamra, Oman, July 2014



## HughieD (Nov 19, 2014)

OK, so here's the last of my Oman explores. To finish off it's….more crumbling buildings! Feel really privileged to have been able to do some exploring in Oman. 

The last set of photos are from the Al Hamra area, in land some 200km from Muscat. The village of Al Hamra has many abandoned buildings but sadly as fate would have it didn't get time to do an explore at the centre of the town. I did manage to explore a big abandoned house on the edge of the town which I posted as my first report on Oman. See here:

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=25221"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=25221[/ame]


Anyhow, these sites are in and around Al Hamra. Old doorway of a crumbling house in Bahla:


img7500 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Slowly returning to dust:


img7501 by HughieDW, on Flickr


..amongst the palm trees:


img7497 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Interior shot of a watch tower that looks over Al Hamra:


img7752 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Up on the plateau above Al Hamra is Misfah Al Abreen. There are many abandoned houses:


img7766 by HughieDW, on Flickr


…but this one here particulalry took my eye:


img7787 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img7790 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Especially the interior décor!


img7783 by HughieDW, on Flickr


…and the lovely carved door:


img7785 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img7786 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Next it was on to a place the other side of Al Hamra called Bilad Sayt. Here there was a real concentration of abandoned houses:


img3418 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Some of the archways over the road didn't look too safe:


img3410 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img3411 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img3413 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img3414 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img3416 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img3412 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Finally we drove past the abandoned village at Wadi Ghul. It's a real scramble to get up to the old stone-built town and I now regret not doing that one.


img5057 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img5046 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## stu8fish (Nov 19, 2014)

Have enjoyed this series. A fascinating country.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 19, 2014)

stu8fish said:


> Have enjoyed this series. A fascinating country.



Cheers man...


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2014)

Amazing, How do they set out the arches so perfectly in mud?! 

I too have enjoyed all of these. I'm fascinated by how well things 'weather' in such a climate. I visited an abandonded city in the desert just near the Sudan / Egypt border which was just like this (report coming soon) but have visited a village in the Arctic Circle only 30 years old, that was concrete framed, and is now bearly recognisable as walls! 

Fascinating, thanks for sharing the whole set with us


----------



## HughieD (Nov 20, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing, How do they set out the arches so perfectly in mud?!
> 
> I too have enjoyed all of these. I'm fascinated by how well things 'weather' in such a climate. I visited an abandonded city in the desert just near the Sudan / Egypt border which was just like this (report coming soon) but have visited a village in the Arctic Circle only 30 years old, that was concrete framed, and is now bearly recognisable as walls!
> 
> Fascinating, thanks for sharing the whole set with us



Cheers UrbanX! Yes, it does make you realise how key weather is. The cold and the rain in the UK does speed up the process of decay. Looking forward to the Sudan/Egypt border town report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 20, 2014)

Another beauty!I,ve really enoyed all these reports and thanks for sharing.


----------

